# 12 pt. axle bolt size?



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have an 03 tiptronic. My passenger outer CV boot is ripped, so I need to replace it soon. From what I see in the bentley, I will have to remove the axle bolt to get the new boot on. I don't want to take off the inner boot unless I have to.
Do I have to remove the axle bolt to remove/install the boot? If so, *what size is that bolt*? Can I get the socket at the stealership or local hardware store?


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

now that you asked I went to go check and it appears i have lost mine. If we are thinking of the same bolt I got my socket at a local advanced auto parts. They have kits your can borrow for 50$ then when your return them you get your 50$ (here at least). Seems to my i got my socket for ~4$. I can't remember what size it was though. I do remember using a caliper to measure the bolt to see what I would need I think it ended up being a 31 mm? You will most likely want an impact. I broke my half inch drive trying to get mine off. Good thing it was warrentied for life. I was using atleast a 4ft cheater bar. it was a pita. I think the torque spec on it is like 250 ft/lbs if that gives you any idea of what your faceing








edit: you'll have to figure the torque spec out on your own and I don't know if this website is the best place to look. I saw at least 3 different answers from 250 ft/lbs to "as tight as you can get it"


_Modified by jefswat at 11:25 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (jefswat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jefswat* »_You will most likely want an impact. I broke my half inch drive trying to get mine off. Good thing it was warrentied for life. I was using atleast a 4ft cheater bar. it was a pita. I think the torque spec on it is like 250 ft/lbs if that gives you any idea of what your faceing








edit: you'll have to figure the torque spec out on your own and I don't know if this website is the best place to look. I saw at least 3 different answers from 250 ft/lbs to "as tight as you can get it"

_Modified by jefswat at 11:25 PM 2-7-2009_

Thanks for the help. I haven't replaced this particular boot before, so it it's true that I must remove the axle to get the boot off? Will the axle come right out once the nut is off?








I have no impact gun, 4ft. cheater bar, or torque wrench.....this is going to be interesting. Hope advanced auto is open today. Do I need any other special tools while I'm there?


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

I have no idea if you need to take the axle off to do the boot. I just took the axles off so I could drop my tranny. If you intend to take your axle out completely you need to take the bolts off where it goes to the transmission. I think that is either an 8 or 10 millimeter triple square (looks like a torx bit but with 12 points I think) they are all over the car so it is definitly a good investment to get some anyway. Just taking the nut off won't allow you to get the axle out since there isn't enough room. I forgot which side your on but the drivers side axle definitely doesn't have enough room. you need to take the 3 bolts off at the very bottom of the wheel assembly(I don't know the technical term) and the whole rotor, steering, etc assembly will flip out and your can get your axle out. All of that is a PITA so I'd say do as little of it as possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (sorry if my explaination isn't very good. its been a while)
edit: My memory must have failed me. all the websites say the nut is a 30 mm 12 point. here are some links to diys for you
link to MKIV FAQ
CV boot repair:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3344208
Passenger side axle replacement:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3802891
Raxles website and how to(they have a picture of the triple squares:
http://www.raxles.com/volkswag....aspx



_Modified by jefswat at 4:39 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

To replace the boots you actually have to remove the CV joints from the axle shaft. If you get nervous hitting your CV with a 5lb (or larger) sledge hammer, just buy a rebuilt axle.
Depending on how bad the boot is ripped, you can squirt some grease in the joint and seal it up with grey RTV.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (jefswat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jefswat* »_
edit: My memory must have failed me. all the websites say the nut is a *30 mm 12 point THANKS*. here are some links to diys for you:

Yeah, I read through those DIY's, somewhat helpful in my case. I'm trying to prevent having to take out the whole axle...I'm not trying to upgrade to Raxles just yet and seems like quite a bit of effort. When I replaced my struts, I found a torn boot on the inner driver side...very easy to replace with no strut, the brake assembly would just pivot on the ball joint. It was enough room to slide the joint right out, slip the new boot on, and insert back in.
I guess I need clarification on the outer pass. CV joint itself. I can't find a pic of the outer joint (what's inside the boot to see the mechanical connection b/t the axle and the CV joint). If I remove the strut on the pass. side, swing the brake/wheel assembly out, will the CV joint come out of the brake/wheel assembly? Or does the axle need to come out with it? (I'm not sure I'm explaining this clearly)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

Replacing a whole axle will be cheaper then the alignment you'll need when you pull the whole strut out.
If you do remove the strut, and the lower ball joint and take the whole spindle off, you'll have room. However, you'll have a bear of a time getting the outer CV off with the inner still on the car. It's only 6 more bolts, why not take it the rest of the way off?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Replacing a whole axle will be cheaper then the alignment you'll need when you pull the whole strut out.

I figured it would need an alignment no matter what I did.

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It's only 6 more bolts, why not take it the rest of the way off?

I think you are right, new axle might be the way to go since the inner one hasn't been replaced in 98k miles.
Only problem now, Raxles doesn't have any in stock. Driving with a torn boot won't do anything else to the car (other than spray grease everywhere







) since I'll be replacing the whole thing anyway, right?


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

Have you seen the YouTube video of the guy who's car lit on fire because his boot torn and shot grease all over his engine and exhaust manifold. Someone on this site had it happen to them a few months ago. Definitely a BIG no-no


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

I replace a lot of axles and here's how I get away with no alignments:
Choose an obnoxious color spray paint (pink, etc)
Untorque axle nut, etc
Jack car up
Remove wheel
Spray bottom 3 ball joint bolts with spray paint
Let dry
After it's dry remove the bolts and you will have very good marks of exactly where they go. Don't pull the strut or touch anything else. The spindle will be able to rotate away from the control arm enough to be able to pull the axle end out. 
A torn boot will just leak grease and get crap everywhere. Eventually it'll wear the joint, but it does take a bit of time. 
If it's a small crack or tear I'd try and repair it with rtv first.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Spray bottom 3 ball joint bolts with spray paint


Good call, I just thought of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that you mention the burning car, I totally remember seeing that. Now I'll be totally paranoid.
I've made 10 calls today and no one has my axle in stock (stupid tiptronic)...other than the dealership at $398. If I can't find a cheaper one, I'll just tear into in and hope for the best. Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 12 pt. axle bolt size? (orange1218)*

The burning probably happened when the inner long boot tore, it's right under the downpipe. 
Good luck with the repair.


----------

